# E l’amore guardò il tempo e rise



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

E l’amore guardò il tempo e rise,
perché sapeva di non averne bisogno.
Finse di morire per un giorno,
e di rifiorire alla sera,
senza leggi da rispettare.

Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore
per un tempo che non esisteva.

Fuggì senza allontanarsi,
ritornò senza essere partito,
il tempo moriva e lui restava.
*

Luigi Pirandello


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

Grazie


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt4477 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie


----------



## aristocat (21 Luglio 2012)

Tu sai che adoro Pirandello?
Grazie Leda  Bella, bella davvero
ari


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

aristocat;bt4595 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu sai che adoro Pirandello?
> Grazie Leda  Bella, bella davvero
> ari


Non lo sapevo... ma adesso lo so! Terrò presente 
Grazie a te!


----------

